# El Salvador: A Compact Country



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*EL SALVADOR*







*Its easy to just post some article from wikipedia. But what the internet might say about El Salvador might not always be something to remember.*
*Ill be your El Salvador guide on SSC, there is another thread about El Salvador but thats mainly photos from random places. (its nice though to get an idea of certain places)*

*El Salvadors size is not very impressive (about the size of New Jersey) but thats exactly what makes it an attractive place to visit. The capital city San Salvador, or the beaches of La Libertad are the perfect place to start off any road trip or beach expedition. No destination is more than two hours away by car!*

*There are a diversity of activities to do in the different parts of the country, mainly extreme sporting or backpacking but theres also plenty to do for those faint of heart.*

*And who said it all has to be extreme sporting? Nature hikes along the central mountain ranges offer a pleasant route that winds through quaint colonial towns , coffee plantations, forest trails, and end up near waterfalls and quiet streams.*

*Water skiing and kayaking are common near the Lempa River deltas, where mangroves and nature reserves are home to a diversity of waterfowl species. Birdwatching is a common activity along the banks of the river and throughout the mountains.*

*If you like exploring urban landscapes, there are colonial routes that take travelers through a cultural experience that makes El Salvador a destination worth remembering.*

*There is much to do in an area so small, I consider it better than driving hours to another destination, everything is very close to each other.*

*El Salvador is an up and coming tourist destination: what is so exciting is seeing everything wind up before your eyes, there arent hordes of tourists, nor are there any annoying tourist traps. Everything is quiet and everyone is friendly. *

*Ill be updating this thread to include different places worth taking a look at, wether it is cultural, urban or natural that suits your interests.*

*Thanks for visiting!*

(coming up: Exploring Colonial Ataco and nearby attractions)
​
​


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Concepción de Ataco, Ahuachapán, El Salvador*
*POPULATION: 11,300*
*







*​*This colonial pueblo is the ideal small town place to visit. Nestled in the Los Naranjos mountain range, the streets are all pedestrian and the local scene is traditional. Homes are rustic, small and the sidewalks are full of colorful murals.*
*Sidewalk cafes and treelined streets keep the atmosphere fresh.*
*Visiting Ataco is visiting the old El Salvador, a time when the arts was flourishing and when Ahuachapán was the scene of a progressive literary movement.*
*The mood is still bright and the locals are expressive of their talent. The telephone poles are painted and each one reflects someones certain interests.*​ 
*Nearby are coffee plantations and dirt trails that take you to forests long forgotten. There is no risk, other than wanting to stay.*​*PHOTOS: arturotreminio and calero|photography FLICKR*






 






 















 














 
























 






 







 






 














 


*







*​


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Where to eat? : my photos*
Jardín de Celeste, located a kilometer away from the central core, this traditional kitchen offers a wide array of classic homecooking meals that have characterized El Salvadors culinary fare.
Eating as a group is even better, the lively atmosphere and free entertainment makes it warm even on cold winter days. Lush mountain views and garden trails make it interesting to browse through while waiting for the meal. 

The menu is affordable for those who want a low cost stay but the portions are generous. The food is served by a staff that is highly trained to help you out as a tourist. The shop nearby sells local handicrafts. starting from $5.50 a plate to $11.25


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Where to stay?*

*Hotel Santa Leticia:*
*







*
Near the entrance to town, this cozy little corner reflects the rustic character of the town. Lush green gardens, spacious halls and comfortable rooms make it a worthwhile stay for any traveler. It is near town but is on a hill that puts it far from any noise. It is common to wake up with a morning mist outside that keeps this part of the country as the most alpine like place to be. Wooden furniture and handicrafted hammocks and benches take you back to the colonial days of El Salvador


----------

